# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  some sentences in Japanese

## Оля

How can I write with Latin letters in Japanese: 
Hi! How are you? How is your Japanese? 
Thanks  ::

----------


## ST

что то типа: Ohayo! Genki desu ka? Nihongo wa dou desu ka?

----------


## vnp

> How can I write with Latin letters in Japanese: 
> Hi! How are you? How is your Japanese? 
> Thanks

 Hi – if in the morning, “ohayou gozaimasu”. You can say only “ohayou” but that’s informal. You can say that to your friends, but to other people it’s better to say “ohayou gozaimasu”. If it’s after midday, you can say “kon-nichiwa”! If at night, “konbanwa”.  
How are you – “ogenki desuka?” but that’s not an expression you would ask every day to the same person, you know? Usually people ask this to a person that they haven’t met for a while. “genki desuka” is not wrong but you should put the “o” before “genki desuka” - it's more polite. And if you are really really friends with someone, especially if you are about the same age, you can just ask “genki?” 
How is your Japanese – “anata no nihongo wa dou desuka?” 
“anata” means “you” and “anata no” means “your”.

----------


## ST

Well, I guess she was talked with her friend, so I didn't think she need such politeness level. Anyway this topic is about 2 years old...   ::

----------

